
12 Graphs That Show Just How Early the Cryptocurrency Market Is - strayamaaate
https://medium.com/@mccannatron/12-graphs-that-show-just-how-early-the-cryptocurrency-market-is-653a4b8b2720
======
hapnin
Good piece. Going on his info, it's amazing what a change 20 to 30 million
people can effect when given the right tools.

